#       ?
,     -       ( ),   "-" .    , ,        .  ..      ))

----------


## Andyko

,   .
 :Cool:

----------

...

----------


## FM

**,   ,   ?

----------


## mvf

> ,   ,   ?


    () -  ,     -  .

----------


## FM

..    -   .  :Wow:

----------


## .

""   ,             ???  :Smilie:

----------

.          ))

----------

.          " "   ))      ))

----------


## .

** ,    ,        ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> .          " "   ))      ))


  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

* .*,       .   :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

* .*,      - 


> ( )


.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

*Larik*,   -        :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .,      - 
> :
>   ( ) 
> 
> .


       -     !        ?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## FM

.  ,     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Larik

* .*,    .      .      .

----------


## .

> .


 ?  ,     ?  :Smilie:       !

----------


## Larik

* .*,    .....     ,       .

----------


## .

*Larik*,  ,   ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

,    ...  ,    ,       . ,       ,   ...  ,     -  ,        ,     ,         .

----------


## .

,         :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> .


    ,      :Big Grin: 


> ,     .


 !

----------


## Larik

** ,    ?     ,     .     .  ,     , ,  .

----------


## .

..       -      :Smilie:

----------


## FM

> -


      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

> *Larik*,  ,   ,


  :Wow: 
 ,       ...    -  ...

----------


## .

> ?


  :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  ))   **     ,       ).     ,    ,    ,     ,  "" .

----------


## .

> ,    ,    ,     ,  "" .


       ?  :Smilie: 

"   " ()...

----------


## Lenik

> 


...    ?



> ))


,  , ?    :Embarrassment:    ...    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ...


  :Smilie: 
  -   ( )  ,  ,    -  ...

----------


## Lenik

* .*,     ,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

-      . 
 ,  -  ,   -       .

----------


## Andyko

> ( )


    ?   :Cool:

----------

,    -      ?
 - ?

----------

,  ))          .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


    ?  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Larik

*efreytor*,     ?

----------

> ?


  " "  :yes:   :Cool:

----------

...

----------


## .

> -       .


,        :Smilie: 



> ,  ))          .


?  :Smilie: )))))     ?  :Smilie:

----------

..    .   ))
        ,      () "  ,     ,    ,        ".

----------


## .

> ,     ,    ,


...       (  ) ,        :Smilie: 



> .





> ))


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> *Larik*,  ,   ,


  -    :Smilie: )

----------

,      .     (     ,      ),       .       -   ,  ? :-)) ,           ,    .      ,   .

----------


## .

...   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   .


+1  :Smilie:      ,     !

----------

> ,  ))          .


   ,       ,     .

----------

> +1      ,     !


,       :Smilie: )

----------


## .

> ,       ,     .


...            :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,      )


   !

----------


## Lenik

.      ...       6 ...   ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

> !


   0,75.  -   :Smilie: )

----------


## Larik

*Lenik*,  ,      , .

----------

> .      ...       6 ...   ,


      :-))

----------


## Lenik

*Larik*, ,      :Embarrassment:     .        ,         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


 -    :Smilie: )

----------

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## .

> 


     -    :Smilie:

----------

,            ,    , .              .     ,       .   ,      . :-)

----------

> -


  !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 





> 


 -   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,            ,    , .              .     ,       .   ,      . :-)


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

> 


  :Cool:

----------


## .

> ,      . :-)


  :Smilie: 



> !!!


  :Smilie:     ,    -     :Smilie:

----------

> 



        ,    : "  ,     "  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

, ,     -    - ,   -    :Smilie:

----------

( )     .    ,     ( ?) -     )).   2 ,       ... ,   ( )  ((

----------


## Larik

- ...

----------


## Larik

** ,   ...

----------

> , ,     -    - ,   -


, , -       :-))     -    :-)

----------

> ( )     .    ,     ( ?) -     )).   2 ,       ... ,   ( )  ((



, ,      ,   . ..   ,        :-)    ? 
        ...    ,       :-)    ,       :Smilie: )

----------


## Larik

> , , -       :-))     -    :-)


   ?

----------


## .

> , , -       :-))     -    :-)


   ,    -     :Smilie: )))



> 2 ,       ...


...          - ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


       .    ""   :Big Grin:

----------

> ...          - ?



  ,         .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FM

> ( )     .   ,     ( ?) -     )).   2 ,       ... ,   ( )  ((


      "- "?

----------

> , ,      ,   . ..   ,        :-)    ?


     .     ,   ,    -     ,  , - , -  ,      ...

----------


## .

> ,         .


 :Smilie:     ..  "       "  :Smilie: 




> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ...


 ...   :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> "- "?


   ,

----------

> ..   ,        :-)    ?


  ,        :yes:

----------

> "- "?


       ,   .  -    ,     )).

----------

> 


   .     : "     ".

----------


## FM

?    ?

----------

> ,


200    -?    : 200 , 200 - ....  : "   20  - "?

----------

,       :Wow:     ,   -...
,       :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FM

**,     ...  :Big Grin:

----------

,  .   ,  -  .           . .
 ,   -     ..      .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

,     .
    ...   ?   .
    ,      .

----------

-,        ,          

    -     ... ,  , -       ... 

...  ,      ,-    -     ...       ...     "" ... 

...   : 
- ,    ? 
- !!! [ ] 

  ,      ...   ...         ...    ...           ,   ... 

   ,      ... 

  -         ...

----------

> ,     .
>     ...   ?   .
>     ,      .


, ,     .       .

----------

""   , ..   ,     .

"    : "  ,   ".  .

       .        .       .     .        ,     IPPF. ,  , .   -     :   ;   ;   ;   ;    (  - ); ,    (   ).     -        .         -.      .  ,  ,   ...

           -   .          ,    ,    . ,    -   .

          ,   -  . ,   4-  ...
  -  -  .    .   () -     (  ).      ..  ,    ,  - .  ,  - ,  - .         ,    ,     . ..      "",       ( )   ( ).  ."

----------

> -   ( )  ,  ,    -  ...


   "  ",        . :Embarrassment:  
        ,     ,    "" ... :Redface: 




> ...


  ,   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> "  ",        .


 :Smilie:  ,        ,       :Smilie:      ...


> ,  .   ,  -  .           . .


      ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


   ..

----------


## .

**,     :Smilie: 

..   ,       ... ,  ,     ...      ,       - ... ,     ...
   ..     ...
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  !!      "" .

----------


## .

> !!      "" .


,       ? !    ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> 200    -?    : 200 , 200 - ....  : "   20  - "?


   ,        -  ,       .

----------


## stas

> ?


...   ...

----------

> ...   ...


       - ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bucom

,    .  ?   - ...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

-   :     ,       ,               .

 ,     ,            ?

,              ,    ,   ,      ,     . 

 ,       ,    ,   ,      ,      .     ? ,         .

 .       "".              ,       .    ,   ,      ,     ,    .       .

----------

? 

 -  ,  -

----------


## .

> ? 
> 
>  -  ,  -


   ? 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=293424

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

,        ...  :Embarrassment: 
         .  ...    .    .
    ,   ,   .     - .

   -    ,     .      . 
       ...      . 
     ...    -? :Confused: 

 ,     ,     ,  ...      ,    .         ,    - ,  .
   ,  .   :Wink:

----------

> ,     -       ( ),   "-" .    , ,        .  ..      ))


      50  50   ?))))
        -      "        ?"))))

----------


## Andyko

?  :Big Grin: 

      "     "...

----------


## jul-2000

> "     "...


 ,    ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 50  50   ?))))


  ....   .     .   ,  )

----------


## stas

> ,    ,


.             .

----------


## Svetishe

> .            .


    ?

----------


## jul-2000

> .            .


 .  .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bucom

> "     "...


      .
  ( ).  -   .  .
     .
         (, - )    .   .

----------

... -     ...

----------


## Bucom

,   .      ,   ...  .    (-  ,  )    .        (,  ). , ,  ,   . ,    !    -  .

----------

,    ,     .

----------


## Lenik

**, 


> .  .

----------

> ,    ,     .


  ,  23 ,      .

----------

> ,  23 ,      .


  , ...    -?

----------

,      2

----------

> , ...    -?


 !

----------

,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


     ,  , .           .  ?   ,    ,     ?

----------



----------

**,       ,     -

----------

> 


 ,    ,      ,    . ,      . : "  ,    ,        "...

----------

> **,       ,     -


    ,       .  ,

----------


## Irusya

> : "  ,    ,        "...


    ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

**,       .  , , ...  -   .   -.

----------


## .

> ,       .


-  ...      ,      ..   ..     -   .     ,     -      :Smilie:

----------

> **,       .  , , ...  -   .   -.


       .   -   .

----------

> -  ...      ,      ..   ..     -   .     ,     -


 " " -      .      , .    ,     .

----------

**,    ,      ,    .

----------

> **,    ,      ,    .


      ?     ,  ,  ...

----------


## Irusya

> ?     ,  ,  ...


   ))))))))))))))))
5 ! :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,  ...


?     :Smilie:

----------

**,      ,       ,        ()

----------

, ?
...........
         -- , ,    , -   .    .   .
       -     . ,  , .
     .   :
     - , , . .
        .     .      -   .
     - ,- ,-  .
      , .  - .
        .  .  .
              :
     -     .    -     .
       :
     -   , , .   .
          .    .
     () . . . 1923

----------


## .

**,   :Smilie:

----------


## _

,   ,  - ,   ,   . 
    , , ,   ,       ,      .
   ,         ,             ,    . 
    -   ,          .     -  .
  ,   ,  , ,       .

----------


## Andyko

,       ...
 :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,       ...


  :yes: 
.      -,        ?      -   ,            .        .          .      ,     ,     .            ,   .   :Big Grin: 

 ,            --,      , .  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

*_*, ...                           .... ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*efreytor*,    


> 


??????
  -  ,     .     -    ,  , .... ...    .  .      .   :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,     ,    ?()

----------


## _

*Andyko*,     ,   


> 


   .   ,  , ,     .     . 
  ,         .       , ,      .       ,     -  .        . ,  ,    ,       .

----------


## Irusya

> ...       ,     -  .        . ,  ,    ,       .


   ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------


## _

,       - ,      , ,      ,     .
  ,          .   ,         . 
   ?

----------


## _

> ,   ?


, ,    .         .      ,   ,       .

----------


## _

> ?


 ,  .    ,      ,    ,   ,       ,        .
      . ,   ,    .  -  .

----------


## .

> ...       ,     -  .        . ,  ,    ,       .
> 
>    ?


  - ,   -   ()  ..




> ,       - ,      , ,      ,     .
>   ,          .   ,         .


,       -     ,   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,   ,


 .   ,       ,    .         ,     .    ,     .
             .

----------


## .

> ,


   ,      :Smilie:  +    = ... 
   ?



> ,     .


..  ...
   " ,    "  :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,      +    = ... 
>    ?


   ,       ?      ,               -      . ,       ,     .

----------


## _

> ,


  ,  .    .      (    ).

----------


## .

> ,       ?


    -       :Smilie:  -   ...
         -          :Smilie: 



> ,  .    .      (    ).


  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 


 .  .       .     ,     .   :yes:

----------


## _

> -


,   -      ,       ?

----------


## .

> .  .       .     ,     .


    ,       ... ,   :Smilie: 




> ,   -      ,       ?


     ""  :Smilie:         ...       ..    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,       ... ,


     - ,    -...   :Smilie: 



> ,


    ,      ,   -   ,      .

----------


## .

> -   ,      .


     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> - ,    -...


      -        :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 


 ,        .        ?

----------


## .

> ,        .        ?


    -   " "??  :Smilie: 

..  ,    ,   ..  :Smilie:       "  "...

----------


## Andyko

* .*,    ,     . ,  - .

----------


## .

> .,    ,     . ,  - .


...         :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> :
>    ,     .
> ..  ...


  :Embarrassment:

----------



----------

> -   ,            .        .          .      ,     ,     .            ,


 :Super:  :7:

----------


## _

> -   " "??


  ,     ,   ,   .  ,    .     ,       .        -   .        .    -  ,    -,       .    -           .
   .    .

----------


## _

> * .*,    ,     . ,  - .


:    .

----------


## Andyko

> -   ,            .


  ,       .

----------


## _

> ...


....         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> ....


?  :Smilie: )))))     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ? )))))     ...


  ,    ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
      ?     ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ?     ?


  ,           :Smilie:  ..     :Smilie: 




> ,    ?


 :Smilie:  ,       :Smilie:     ....
      ...

----------


## _

> ,


 .         ,    .   :Big Grin: 



> 





> ...


  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

> .         ,    .


     ?  :Smilie: 



> 


     ?  :Smilie: 
  ,  !

----------


## _

*Andyko*,  .  * .*      . ,             ?   :Wow:

----------


## _

> ? 
>   ,  !


    - "9,5 "...

----------


## .

> .      .


 ,      :Smilie:   ,   ..



> - "9,5 "...


..    ...    ,     :Wink:

----------


## _

> ?


   -      .

----------


## .

!    !

----------


## _

,    .    ,         .

----------


## Andyko

* .*,    .  :   -     .

----------


## _

> -


*Andyko*, , ,      :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

*_*,      ?       ?     ?  , ,    ,    ,   ?

----------


## _

*Andyko*,  .     .    191, , ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## .

> ,         .


:      ,         




> .    191, , ,   ,  ,  .


     -  -   ,  ,          !
,    -  ,  - !
,    *Andyko*  ,   -  ,   ..

----------



----------

> 191, , ,   ,  ,  .


 :Hmm:    ?

----------


## _

> ?


** ,   ? ,  ,  .    .   .   .        ?   :Wow:

----------


## .

> ,


    ,       :Smilie:

----------

,      ,   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> ,      ,   .


     -       


> 


 :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    -   !       ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,


   ,  , ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> ,  , ,


....           :Smilie:   ?  :Wink:

----------


## _

> 


   ,       ?   :Wow:

----------

> ,  ,  . *   .*


  !



> .


 ,    ,      :yes: 



> .


 



> ?


    ,    ,      ,

----------

> , **,


        ?



> 


      ?

----------


## _

> 


 , ,  ...   :Frown: 



> !


  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> ,       ?


  ...,

----------


## .

> ,       ?
>   ...,


   -        ....
   !

----------


## _

,    .   ,          (, ,     )?        .         .    .

----------


## .

> ,          (, ,     )?        .


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _

,        ,         -  ?   :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

,  ,        ,    , ,     ,

----------


## tat9718204

,      ,             ....(       )   .  ,  ....,    ....  ,     .

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ?

----------


## .

> ,        ,         -  ?


               -  !

----------


## tat9718204

> ?


,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## _

> -  !


  .         -  .  ,   ,      . 
           ,     .   ,               .       -     .       .   ,   .                 -  ,     . ,       ,     - .   ,     . 
  .  17 ,   ,      .      .  . ,  ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,


  ,     ().   ,  .       .   -  .   -  .

----------


## .

> -     .       .   ,   .                 -  ,     .


  :Smilie: 

26  1996  N 14- 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------







22  1995 




 1102.    


1. ,    ,           ()     (),         ( ),   ,   1109

----------


## _

* .*,  ??????   !  -  .       -   .   .   -    :Grenade:

----------


## .

> -  .


  ,    1000  (. 2 . 161)..

 162.      

1.                     ,          .

   !!!    !

----------


## _

* .*,  -   ?        .  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> 1000


   .     ,        3    :Wink:

----------


## .

,         -?        ?  :Smilie:    ..     ,      :Smilie: 


> .     ,        3


       ,  ...
       ...          .
   ...
     ..

----------


## _

> ..


  ?   :Wow: 



> ..     ,


  -   ,     .    .        ,     ,  .         !    ,     .      .

----------


## Bucom

(, )  ,          (    - )  (, )    ()  (.4 .40 .7 .IV  .I).  -      (  ,03 .),         . ,  -   .            -  .

----------


## _

> -


 .    -  :Grenade:

----------


## Bucom

-  .

----------


## _

> -  .


 - ?  ,       .      .    .    ?

----------


## Bucom

.   -  .

----------


## .

> ?


  , ...   ,       :Smilie: 
     ,  ...



> -   ,     .    .        ,     ,  .         !


    ,  ?  :Smilie: 

"- ,    !
-    ?
-    !" ()

----------


## _

* .*,   " ",      .       .       .   :Smilie: 
,     ,    .   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> " ",      .       .


  :Wink: 


> ,     ,    .


,         -     :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 


  -      ?
 , ,           ? .        .
, ,     . , ,        .
 ?

----------


## .

> -      ?


!      :Smilie: 




> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> -      ?


     ,   ,  ?  :Wink:

----------


## _

> 


     ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ..

----------


## _

> ..


,       ,   .     - ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,   ,  ?


    - .   -        .  ::flirt::

----------


## .

> ,       ,   .     - ,


    -     :Smilie:   :Smilie:     ...        :Wink:

----------


## FM

> -


   ,       ""  ....   ""        .  :Wink:  * .*    ,  -   ....

----------


## _

*FM*,    - ?

----------


## FM

....,   ?          .         -  .

----------


## _

> 


      ,    ,       .        ?   :Wow: 
 -  ,    -     :Frown:

----------


## FM

> -  ,    -


 *_*,  -  ,     .  :yes:  

   ....   :Wow:          ...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ""        .


       ,     .

----------


## .

> - ?


  :Smilie: 


> ?


 , ,    :Smilie:

----------


## FM

> ,     .


  :Wow:     ,  -     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,  -     ?



,

----------


## .

> ,  -     ?


       :  -  -  ,   80%   ,       :Smilie: 
       20%,      ""...     ...

----------

... ... __... ...

----------


## *

,        ( ,  ),    ,        , , ,        .    ,      .

    ,    ,      ..,         . ,     ,       .

    ,     .
       .

----------


## _

> -


  17      ,  !                .   :Stick Out Tongue: 
       .        ,      .
      !      .         ,        .
   ,      ,        . 
-      .      ,     -.       .     .  ,     -  - . .  :Wow:

----------


## *

> :  -  -  ,   80%   ,      
>        20%,      ""...     ...


,  -    .    ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,  -    .     ,    ?


  ...
    ""...  ..

----------


## _

> ,    ,      ..,        . ,     ,       .


 :7:

----------


## Andyko

> ?


  :Wink: 


> 


,      ?



> ,    ?


 **

,         :Big Grin:

----------


## tat9718204

> ,     .
>        .


 :yes:

----------


## _

> ""...  ..


,   "" .   :Big Grin: 
     10 :
1.      .
2.   .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ,  -     ?


 ,     - ...  :Wink:

----------

> ))))))))))))))))
> 5 !


   ,  :-)

----------


## .

> ,   "" . 
>      10 :
> 1.      .
> 2.   .


  ..         ,      -        :Smilie: 
    :     ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,


 .   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Love:

----------


## .

> .


 ?  :Smilie: 
  !!

----------


## _

,   . ,   .

----------


## _

> ..         ,      -


.     -   .    -   .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> .     -   .    -   .


  :
1.    ,     ,     .
2.    " "      :Smilie:

----------


## _

> :
> 1.    ,     ,     .
> 2.    " "


.  ,   -   ""  ""   :Wink: 

 ,   , ""    -  ,       .   , , ,   .         :Big Grin:

----------


## *

> ,      ?


  ?
    ,   ,      ,     .
,  .       ,       .  ,   ,  .

   ,   .

-  ,   ,  - .
       .

----------

""  ""...

----------


## *

> ""  ""...


 -    ,   ,    .
     ,  ""  ""    .

----------


## Andyko

> ,      ,     .


    ?

----------

> -    ,


...

[ ] --!   !

----------


## *

> ?


 .
    ,   .

----------


## *

> ...
> 
> [ ] --!   !


-,   ,      ,    .

----------

..    ,   -  ?

----------


## .

> .  ,   -   ""  ""


  -       :Smilie:              ...



> ,   , ""    -  ,       .


  :Smilie: 

 307.      
2.    ,       ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> -,   ,      ,    .


***, ,     .

----------

-     decadance...      -   ...

----------


## _

> 307.      
> 2.    ,       ,    .


 ,       - ,   ,       :yes:  
      " "?

----------


## Andyko

?
    -  ?

----------


## _

* *
*Andyko*, -,    :yes: 
* *
 , *Andyko*, , ,        .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

*_*,   !!   ????????  :Smilie:

----------


## _

* .*, ,    ,        - ,  ,   .            -      .      .   :Big Grin: 
, ,       .

----------


## .

> ., ,    ,        - ,  ,   .


   ??  ????  :Wow: 

..     -         ...      .  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ??  ????


.    "".  :Wink: 



> ...      .  ?


,       ,    .   -       -   .     .
      ,     .   :Big Grin: 

        :       .   : "      ,      -  .      -     -     ." ,  , ,      ,   .

----------


## Andyko

> ,     .


     ,

----------


## _

--!   .   :yes:

----------


## Andyko

,     ,  ,

----------

,          ,   ,     -    ,       .
  -   ,   .  ,   ,       .

----------


## .

> .    "".


 ""     -     :Smilie: 



> ,       ,    .   -       -   .     .


,     ...   ,    ?   -...




> :       .   : "      ,      -  .


   ?          :Smilie:    ...
   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,





> 


 **,   -   ?  :Wow:      ?

----------

*_*,   ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## _

> ,     .


**,    .      , ,       ,  ,     ,    ?   :Wow:

----------

*_*, ,  ,           .

----------


## _

> ,  ,


   ,       ?       ,            .   :Smilie: 
,     ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------

*_*,    ,  -   ?

----------


## _

*Andyko*,         .    ,     ().        .         .       ,  . 
        -      ,          ,    . 
 , , ,    (, ) -   ,      ,   -  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## *

> ..    ,   -  ?


       .

Andyko,    ?      -.

      .

----------


## *

-     ,       ( ,  ).    ,  .     ,   ,   .       ,   ,          . ..    ,     .
,             .

     - ,    ,          -   ?           .

----------


## _

> *_*,    ,  -   ?


   ,    . ,    ,   ,       -    .  :Big Grin: 
**,           ,     ?
  ,        ,       ?  :Wow:

----------

*_*,       -?        :Wink:

----------


## _

> -     ,       ( ,  ).    ,  .     ,   ,   .       ,   ,          . ..    ,     .
> ,             .


  .  :yes:          ,       .        .

----------


## _

> *_*,       -?


       ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

P.S.  ,       .  :Big Grin:

----------

, ...    ...

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  , ...
  ,   .     .   ,   ,         .   . .

----------


## *

> , ...
>   ,   .     .   ,   ,         .   . .


,  .
         . 

 -       .

  ,     ,          ,     .

----------


## *

> *_*,       -?


-      ,  -    ,       .

----------


## Andyko

, ?



> .


...      ...
,  .

----------


## Tortilla

...  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> , ...
>   ,   .     .   ,   ,         .   . .


 ,  ,  ,    ,    ,   ...     :Smilie:

----------


## *

,    , , .  ,   ,     ,   -   ,    ,  .
-        "   ".
     ?

    ,       .

----------


## _

***,      .  .   ,    ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> 


***,       .

----------


## .

> -        "   ".


       -     ,   .
,       ,             .. (,    )..
   ?     ..           :Smilie:   ,   ...

----------


## _

> ...


 ,       ?  :Hmm:

----------


## .

> ,       ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## _

* .*,      ,  ,  , ,     .   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> , ,     .


    ,       :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 


   ?     ,  ?   :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

,      ,

----------


## _

,      ?   ::flirt::

----------

> , ...
>   ,   .     .   ,   ,         .   . .


,        ,        .

----------


## .

> ,      ?


,         ?  :Smilie:

----------

?   ,    ?

----------


## _

-...      -   .  .   :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

, ,      ,  ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

, ,  ,     ,    .           :Wink:

----------


## .

> , ,  ,     ,    .


  :Smilie:     ,      :Smilie:

----------


## _

* .*,    ?  :Wow:        .  :No-no:

----------


## .

> ?


  :Smilie: 



> .


  :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 


 .          .       , ,  , ...         .      .          .  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

, ,  ,   ,     "   ".   , ,    ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,     ,      .

----------


## _

> 


  . 
*Andyko*, ,    200  ?   :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

> .


 :
 ?
...
 , !
      ,   :Smilie: 



> 200  ?

----------

> , ,    ,


  :yes:

----------


## _

> 


   .   :yes:

----------

> .

----------


## _

> 


** ,      -       .            -  .   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> .


, - -   ()     :Wink: 


> ,      -       .


   ..  ..

----------


## _

:Big Grin:   :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=221

----------

*_*,     ,    .

----------


## Lenik

-      .
 .
     ?



> ,  ,     ?

----------


## K.O.T

** 
   )

----------

> -      .
>  .
>      ?
> 
> :
>     ,  ,     ?


  ...    ?   :Smilie:

----------


## -

> , ,  ,     ,    .


.
     . 
 , ,       .    1/2 ,   "  ,      ".

----------


## Andyko

2/2 ?

----------


## '

> 2/2 ?


  2 -   ,   _   , _ .  :Big Grin:

----------


## '

1

----------


## Andyko

:
      ,

----------

> 





> 





> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


     ?  :Cool:

----------

> , ,      ,  ?


      -    ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> -    ...


   ?!)))))))))))))))))))))



> 


...  :yes:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?!)))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...


    ""...    ?
      . , , (?)... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> .


))))          ))))))))



> , , (?)...


....  ?))))))
-  ,     ! :Big Grin: 
      ?))))))

----------

[QUOTE=Irusya;52544817]))))          ))))))))

....  ?))))))
-  ,     ! :Big Grin: 
*     ?))))))[/*QUOTE]

  ...

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

?  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


  :Hmm: 
,   :Big Grin:

----------


## -

2/2   . ,        .

    .     .        .   ! 

      ,    .       .        ,         -  . 
         -    .   ,       .

----------

))))))

----------

> 


,   ?
 ,     ...
()    ,   .
, ?
   15  ...
 ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ...


   ,  ?))))) ,   " !"))))))))))



> ()    ,   .
> , ?
>    15  ...


 ! :Big Grin:  ! ,    ! :Smilie:

----------

> , ?


**,      ?

----------

-   ...

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,   ,  ,    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*Svetishe*,      ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> **,      ?


 (,   2  -)

----------

,   ,

----------


## *

> 2/2   . ,        .
> 
>     .     .        .   ! 
> 
>       ,    .       .        ,         -  . 
>          -    .   ,       .


  ,    ,     

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=255

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,


          ? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

*Irusya*,       ,    ,     .  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

**, -  :yes:

----------

> **, -


   ,    ...  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lapochkasofi

,     !   ,     ?

----------


## Zloy_nalogoviK

> , ,      ,   . ..   ,        :-)    ? 
>         ...    ,       :-)    ,      )


   ,     -  ,         .

----------


## Zloy_nalogoviK

> ,     .
>     ...   ?   .
>     ,      .


.   -    ,   )))

----------

> ,     !   ,     ?


    !    :       ?

----------


## asd77

> ,     !   ,     ?


   ?

----------


## Zloy_nalogoviK

> .   -   .

----------


## Zloy_nalogoviK

> ,   ,  - ,   ,   . 
>     , , ,   ,       ,      .
>    ,         ,             ,    . 
>     -   ,          .     -  .
>   ,   ,  , ,       .


   ,     ,        ,     ,    ,     ,   ???

----------


## Zloy_nalogoviK

> ,       - ,      , ,      ,     .
>   ,    **     .   ,         . 
>    ?


-,       ,

----------


## Zloy_nalogoviK

> ,       ?       ,            .  
> ,     ,     ?


   ?

----------

*Zloy_nalogoviK*,      ?

----------


## Zloy_nalogoviK

> *Zloy_nalogoviK*,      ?

----------


## Taskano

)       )

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ...       ...


____      , , .  .    .         ,   .
____   ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## irusik22

.   ...

----------

!

----------


## MAIKE

> ,     ,   -   ,    ,  .
> .


   ,          :Big Grin: 
      : ,  ,    ...

----------


## -1

> ,


             ,      .

    ,    .  ,     .  :Cool:

----------

,     .
   -   . 
        -   ...
   .    .

----------

:

----------


## .

** ,    :



> ....

----------

> ,    :
> :  ....


 !!!   .......  :Big Grin:

----------

-   (   ),      !

----------


## Irusya

> ... (   ),      !


- ""?

----------


## -1

> - ""?


  ,        :yes:

----------

,      (    ,  ),   ,     ( ),       , ........   ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

**,       :Smilie:

----------

.,    , ,    (         ) ,    ,   ,        !.....   ,    .....         ......  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,     .  ,         (     ),  -     !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -1

> ,    ,


    .
     ,  (   ), ,    :yes:

----------

> 


      ...   .......  :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -1

> .......


 .         :Cool:

----------


## MAIKE

> -   (   ),      !


  -   .

----------


## MAIKE

> ......


  -   ,   .
     ...

----------

> ...


     ...     ....

----------


## -1

> ...     ....


    ( ) ,  ,       .  :yes:

----------

..... , !  !        .....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MAIKE

> ...     ....


        ?

----------


## k***ll

> ...


 

       .

----------


## Irusya

> .


""

----------


## MAIKE

> ""


   .
     ( )

----------


## Irusya

> .
>      ( )


))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

,      ...       ...

----------


## -1

> 


 :Hmm:       ?

----------


## MAIKE

> ,      ...       ...


     -

----------


## morty

,      ,   .

----------

> ?


       !     (!)    (          ),       ! (        ......    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -1

> 


   ,      ? .        .  ,         -,      :Cool: 

.     ,        :Wink:

----------

-  ! ....      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## -1

> -  ! ....      ...


    2 . "      "  "   ,     "  :yes:

----------


## MAIKE

> (!)    (          ),


      -     (!)

----------

> -     (!)


   )
, ,        ,       2 .     .      ,    .      .     - . 
,        .

----------

...   .....

----------

,     ....  ,     80  ,       ...             .... - ....     ...     !!! (  ,    -  .....         !!!!!)

----------


## -1

> 


 :Hmm:  __ ....  2-      .....    ( )    ... "   "?  :Wow:

----------


## MAIKE

"    "
  ?
1.  
2. 
3.  
      ?

----------


## saigak

:Big Grin:

----------


## k***ll

> ""


 )        
  ? -   .

 :yes:     .
              ..

----------


## Irusya

> .


  " "  ?

----------


## -1

> " "  ?


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Milosh

,   !

----------


## MAIKE

> ,   !


  ?

    :
1)     ,  ,       ,     ,    ;
2)        ,           ;
3)   ,     ;
4)      ,  ;
5)     , , ,      ;
6)     ;
7)   ;
8)       ;
9)  ,          -

----------


## .

(  ,    

 30.12.2008 N 6-   30.12.2008 N 7-)
 6
2.                ,    .

 19
3.              .

----------


## Irusya

> ?
> 
>     :
> 1)     ,  ,       ,     ,    ;


 :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


,  .      :Big Grin:    -  ?        ?    - .   :Cool:

----------


## MAIKE

> ?


  ...
    ,   , 
""
       ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


       .   :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


?        !   -   :Big Grin:

----------


## MAIKE

> ?        !   -


     .  ""  

*Irusya*,     " ",

----------


## Irusya

> .  ""


  ""         "57   " -  ,  ,  ( ) :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> "57   "


  :Stick Out Tongue:    - ?  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> - ?


"  !"() )))))))))))))

----------


## MAIKE

...

----------


## Irusya

> ...


  ?    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## -1

:Hmm:      ,          ....      :Cool: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> 


  ..   ,        :Smilie: ) 




> ?


      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


        ?   -      :Cool:

----------


## HelenY

.    )

----------


## .

> -


 ..     :Smilie: )       :Smilie: 




> ?


  :Smilie: )

----------


## MAIKE

> .    )


  - ?

----------


## HelenY

> - ?


  :Wink: 
.. .. :Big Grin:

----------


## MAIKE

> .. ..

----------


## HelenY

> 


 ,         )

----------


## MAIKE

> ,         )


,  ,    ...

----------


## HelenY

> ,  ,    ...


   ,  ?-)

----------


## MAIKE

> ,  ?-)


 ,

----------


## HelenY

> ,


. ,  ...
       ...

    - .. ..

----------


## FM

> - .. ..


.  :Smilie:    , ,      ,    ,   ....       -  .  :Wink:

----------

"         ?".   ,    ,      .
  ,   "  (    )"  .  :Smilie:

----------

,    "  ,    "...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## HelenY

> ,    "  ,    "...


  :Big Grin:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

> ,    "  ,    "...


       .  ,   -  ,       .

----------


## MAIKE

> . ,  ...
>        ...
> 
>     - .. ..


      10  ,   ?
,     ,   .
      ...

----------


## HelenY

> 10  ,   ?
> ,     ,   .
>       ...


    ,   ,    :yes:

----------


## MAIKE

> ,   ,


  .
  ""   ,   ,   .
      , 
   "..."
    ,   ,       ,  ...
    ",  ,      ........ .  "

----------

:
              -    ......
   : 
-          , 
-     ,     ,    ,     ...
-              ( ,       :Smilie:  )

       ,     -  / /      :Wink:

----------


## -1

,    - ? 
     ,       .      -   . ..   !

      ,      ......

  ,          .

........

----------

(             :Smilie: ),            ,         :Smilie: 
         ,   :   ,       ,       - " !".
        - ", !".
     - "   ",          :Big Grin:

----------


## MAIKE

(  ),      .
  "   "
        ,      ...

----------


## Alexey555

,   ,     ,   .         .  :Frown: 
     "" 

    -1.  :yes: 




> ,          ....


      , !
 ,       ,      )  :Smilie:

----------

> (  ),      .
>   "   "
>         ,      ...


      ,      ,          ,       (     "")          (   )         :Frown: ...

----------

> ,      ,          ,       (     "")          (   )        ...

----------


## -1

> ,      ,          ,       (    "")          (   )        ...



   ,        :Wink:   ,       :yes: 

 ,   ,      ,   ..  :yes: 
   ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

( )   "   ".
,     ,  - . 
(   ,   .     )

----------

> ,         ,      
> 
>  ,   ,      ,   .. 
>    ,


   ...     .     ,  .         -  ,    ,      .

----------


## HelenY

> ,         ,


   "" ?

   ,         :Wink:

----------


## -1

> ,


  -           :Wink: 
 :Wink:   :yes:

----------

> -


    -1,        :Smilie:  
     ,     -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -1

> ,     -


     ,     :yes: 

 :yes: 



> ,

----------


## HelenY

> -1,        
>      ,     -


,   -     .

    - ,  ,    ..
,      :Wink:

----------


## -1

> - ,  ,    ..


,      ?      ? ,      ,      ?
    -     ,    -     ?

----------


## HelenY

,  - -   ..

     ..

----------

> ,  - -   ..
> 
>      ..


 :Smilie:      ,            :Wow: 
          ,     !!! :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  
 ,   ,         !!!  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## HelenY

> ,           
>           ,     !!! 
>  ,   ,         !!!


  "    ,   "..

    - ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xander

,    ,    .     , , ,

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------

> -  ,    ,      .


  ,

----------

> 


 !      ,       (-   :Smilie:     , !
    -   ,    :yes:     ,           !    (      )  !    ,    ...     ...

----------

> ,    ,    .     , , ,


     ,      .   ,  ,  , ,     ,  ,   - .

----------

> ,  , ,     ,  ,   - .


, -   ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## limpa

,

----------


## Andyko

,    ?

----------


## E-lenochka

, ..   ..  ,          ...   - ,     ,      ...     .. ,  ....     ...        ,        ,   ...      ....     .

----------


## Asnia

,       .    ,   ,       .      :Smilie:

----------

,   -   (   :Big Grin: )         ,     ,        -  .               ,         .  ?! ...   -  ,  , , ,    !     !  :Big Grin:

----------

-        -  .             .      -      .   ,                ,     .  ,                (,   ..),    ,   ,        ..  ,            .       ,          ,   .     -      ,  ,     ,        ,       (     )  .. -    ,    ,        .   - ,   "   ".    ,       ,    ,  (      ).  ,      ,   .    ,     ,           ,   ,            , , ,   , ,    ..

----------


## Katrina*

> ,      ,          ...


   .     . ,  ,         .        ,    .

----------


## ninnel

,

----------


## yojik9

,     .     ?

----------


## -

> ,


 ...          (   ) ? ,  ,   .     :yes:

----------

> 


--,  !       :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yojik9

> ...          (   ) ? ,  ,   .


  :
)   
)   
)   
)  
)   
)    
)     ,   ,    
)    70-,   18.
  ..

----------


## Andyko

> ...          (   ) ?


  "  "  ?

----------


## -

"/     ,    ,  ,   (  ,   )"      "          " ?
    (    , -,   ..  ..) -   ,      .

----------


## yojik9

*-*,    , "     "      -  .

----------


## trudonoshin

> ...       ( ),   "-" .    , ,        .  ..


  .  , 100  ,    - ,   ,  ,    . 
 -  :      .  ,    ,     -   .

----------


## yojik9

*trudonoshin*,

----------


## trudonoshin

> *trudonoshin*,


   - ?     .   .

----------


## yojik9

,      ()

----------


## .

> *_*,       -?

----------


## .

> ,     .


   .

   -          ,    ,   -     ?

----------


## !nsane

> -          ,    ,   -     ?


  :yes:

----------

> 


,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> 


 ,

----------


## yojik9

> .
> 
>    -          ,    ,   -     ?


   ,   ,    ?       "" , ...... ......  -"   ,   ".

----------


## .

,   "" 

  ,   :                90 . ,,  .

   :    ,     .

----------


## .

> ,   ,    ?       ""


 ,  ""   " "

----------


## yojik9

*.*,    ?    ,  ,          ,        , ,       .

----------


## .

> *.*,  ,          ,        , ,       .

----------


## yojik9

*.*,    ,  .   ,

----------


## backupmaster

> --,  !


  :Big Grin:   :Smilie: 

 :  ,      ( , ,  ),      -  .    ,   :   
- ,  .. ,?
- , !

 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## backupmaster

> ?


  :Smilie:         . 

        ,   -   ,  ,      ,    ,    ,   .

----------


## yojik9

*backupmaster*,        ?   ?

----------


## backupmaster

> ?   ?


 ?  ?  .        :Big Grin:

----------


## yojik9

?

----------


## backupmaster

> ?


    ?

----------


## yojik9



----------


## backupmaster

> 


      ?    ?   ? ?    ?

----------


## yojik9

,

----------


## backupmaster

*yojik9*,   . ,      .   .         . .

----------


## .

> *.*,   ,

----------


## masha29

> ,     .


,   .   ,     .

----------

!  :Smilie: 
    .     ,    (   )    (   ) "  "   (),     "  ",    .

----------


## .

,   ,,,,  ....     ,   .     ,  .   ,    ,

----------


## trudonoshin

- ,  - .
     .    .

----------

> .
> 
>    -          ,    ,   -     ?


  :Hmm:      (  )           :Frown: 
       (      ),   2 :
1)          ...  ,       ,      :Smilie: 

2)        :Smilie:

----------


## .

> (  )


   .
   -     ,   .
 ,    .

----------


## Kaddi

.    .    )   ,   .

----------


## -

!!! !!!  ,     . , -  ,  .

----------

> ! 
>     .     ,    (   )    (   ) "  "   (),     "  ",    .


  -   ,  :Smilie:

----------


## -

> -   ,


,    ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> !
>     .     ,    (   )    (   ) "  "   (),     "  ",    .


 ,       - "...   ?"  
...   .  ,  .
  !   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


     ?  :Smilie: 




> ,    ,


     ,      .  :Smilie: 




> ,       - "...   ?" 
> ...   .  ,  .


 !

----------


## Rosguliay

,         .

----------


## Borz

,      ,      .

----------


## IWAN

,     ,

----------

> ?


, .   -    :Smilie:

----------


## 777

> ,     -       ( ),   "-" .    , ,        .  ..      ))


    ,    "    ", " ", " "  "   ", " "  ,     !         ,     .        .     ,    .   -    ,          (     ,   "    ", "    "   ..)

----------


## Irusya

> ,


 ...

----------


## .

> ...

----------


## Irusya

> 


 ...

----------


## YUM

> ,      ,      .


    ...
  .. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> ...


 :Lol:

----------

,    ,     .     .         ,       .     .   -  .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,       .     .   -  .


,    ?  ,      .  ,  . :Smilie:      ...
  ,    .

----------

> ,    ?  ,      .  ,  .     ...
>   ,    .


         -     ,     ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> -


   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> .


, .

----------

** ,  !  ,  ?

----------


## Dinchik

> , .


   ,  -  ! :Smilie:  ,  .

----------


## YUM

> ,  -  ! ,  .


 ? 
    ? 

 , ,   ,    ? 
  ...     1000   ? 
  " "      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> " "


,     .     .



> , ,   ,


   .   ,    .       .  ,.       ,    . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> ...     1000   ?
>   " "


    .  ,  ,  .

----------


## YUM

> ,     .     .
> 
>    .   ,    .       .  ,.       ,    .


     ?   "  "  .
            ...
  ,   ,     ......
  -       " " ,       ,      .
.    .    ...

----------


## Dinchik

> .    .   ...


    -   .    - -  .  ,  ,     .        .        .        .

----------


## YUM

> -   .    - -  .  ,  ,     .        .        .        .


(     )
- ! !   !  
((
-     !     .....    .. ,  ...
   ,    ,      ,  .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,


!     .

----------


## YUM

> !     .


  ...    .
   ,    ,    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> ...   .


  .   2      ,,. ,     ,     ,          .

----------


## YUM

> .   2      ,,. ,     ,     ,          .


   ?  ? 
    ?   --.
,          ! 
   1975,         ,   
   .
   ."" .   ,      
       .   , ,   ,   0,7 ,   1.4 !
 , ,  -  .    ,      ...

*Dinchik*,  ,    ,      ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,    ... - ,   ,       .
  -,     ...   ?  :Wink: 
    )    .
   ,     " ",     .
, , ,     :Big Grin:

----------

> .


  ? :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     .     .
> 
>    .   ,    .       .  ,.       ,    .


     !           :Big Grin:     .

----------

> .  ,  ,  .


  :Wink:

----------

> -   .    - -  .  ,  ,     .        .        .        .


     ?  :yes:

----------

> ** ,  !  ,  ?


  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ,


! 
  ?  :Frown:

----------

> ! 
>   ?


 ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,


....        ...! 
  ,     ...
  -    ...
 :Wink:

----------

> ....        ...! 
>   ,     ...
>   -    ...


      ))      :Wink:

----------

** ,  ,  ?

----------


## YUM

> ))


 - !      ,  - /,   .
 ...""

----------

> - !      ,  - /,   .
>  ...""

----------

> **


  ?    *YUM*  -   1/2     ,      :Big Grin: 
         ,  ,  1/2   , -   ,       "  !" :Big Grin:

----------

> ?    *YUM*  -   1/2     ,     
>          ,  ,  1/2   , -   ,       "  !"


     !

----------


## YUM

> !


   ,  ,     ....(     ) .. ,
 ,      ! 
    :
- 
- ...
     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ,     ....(     ) .. ,
>  ,      ! 
>     :
> - 
> - ...
>      ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> Dinchik,  ,    ,      ?


   ?  ,    .     -   /  2 -.  , ( ..),   .      ,   +  2     ..       ,     ///// +/  //.  - .       .          .        . :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ?  ?


 .




> !              .


   ?         . ,       .



> ?


  .



> 


..  ,   ,     - ?



> ?


,  .        .       ,  



> ,


.

----------


## saigak

> 


       .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> !


     .     .

----------


## Dinchik

> ....


,  .    ,   ?

----------


## YUM

> ....


  .
   ,     .   "".
 , ,  / , - ...:   ...
    ...      , , , ...
   - !    .
     ...
     ,         .
 !    !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
,    ! 
    !!! 
          , , ...
  - !
    ... :Big Grin:

----------

,   ,

----------

> ,  .    ,   ?


  !   ))

----------

> .     .


       ))))

----------

> ?  ,    .     -   /  2 -.  , ( ..),   .      ,   +  2     ..       ,     ///// +/  //.  - .       .          .        .
> 
>  .
> 
> 
>    ?         . ,       .
> 
>   .
> 
> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> ))


       .....      .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> !   ))


  ! 
!!!    ,     ...    ...
.    -   ...
 -    ...
,   !!! 
 ,        ? 
    ,    !!! 
(       , ....) :Frown:

----------

> .....      ....


          ))

----------


## Dinchik

> 


 ?   .   ?  ,    . :Big Grin: 



> ))


.     .     .           ,      .   ,    .       ,      .   .

----------

> ?   .   ?  ,    .
> 
> .     .     .           ,      .   ,    .       ,      .   .


        ,    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## 66

> ,    ?


 ... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ...      ,      .   .


  "",   ! 
   .  ""   ,     . 
  - .  . 
  ,   70-           3 ,  - 4! 
  ,    ,            ,  -  . 
 ,        -       .
  -       ,   .    ....
 ,      .  
    " ",     "",  ,       ,           -       ?    ? 
     ....   ""...        ,    ,         ,      ...   - ,       ?      ?
  -   !!!       . :Wink: 
  ,   *Dinchik*,   ,      - ,       ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> "",   ! 
>    .  ""   ,     . 
>   - .  . 
>   ,   70-           3 ,  - 4! 
>   ,    ,            ,  -  . 
>  ,        -       .
>   -       ,   .    ....
>  ,      .  
>     " ",     "",  ,       ,           -       ?    ? 
> ...


      ??         ,                    .    ? :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ??         ,                    .    ?


  ! 
 ""  "" ... 
      . 
   ! 
        ,     -  ,  .
   "   ",     ...  ,    
 -...   . 
,     .   -  ,    ...     ? 
   " "   ...      ""  ...
,  ,     -   ... 
 ,     ,    .
     -  -   ... . 
 ... ,     ... 
,        .      ...
 ,  !   ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ! 
>  ""  "" ... 
>       . 
>    ! 
>         ,     -  ,  .
>    "   ",     ...  ,    
>  -...   . 
> ,     .   -  ,    ...     ? 
>    " "   ...      ""  ...
> ...


    ))         ))        )).                 ))

----------

> ! 
>  ""  "" ... 
>       . 
>    ! 
>         ,     -  ,  .
>    "   ",     ...  ,    
>  -...   . 
> ,     .   -  ,    ...     ? 
>    " "   ...      ""  ...
> ...


        ,     )))

----------

> ...


    ,    

** ,  !     -

----------

> ,    
> 
> ** ,  !     -


     ! :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,     )))


,       :Frown: 
  ( )  .     .    .
- !!! 
  ,      ...    -  ...
         25:23.    ...
 - !         ...
 !  25:23       ...
     !  :yes:

----------

** ,    ,     ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ...


  . 



> 


 .  ?         - : " "



> 


     .



> -    ,   .   ....


.       2      .    40   ,   25.   .,      .    !



> ,     .


..    , ..     . ?   .   .



> ,    ?


     .        ,  .      ,     - .             . "  ,   "



> ....   ""...     ,   ,        ,     ...   - ,      ?      ?
>   -   !!!      .


  ,       ,  .    ,        ,    .     : "             ",       .   .    ,    !



> ,   Dinchik,   ,





> -


     .



> ...


-   ,  ?       ?



> ,


     ?



> !


 ? :"     ,     ."

----------

> ?


,     1,5  -,        ,     .    ,    :Wink:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,     1,5


  ,      .    -  .   -    .       ?   .

----------

,   ,      (),   ,    ,  ,

----------


## Dinchik

> ,    ,  ,


.     .   ?      .    . ,          ,      .  -    ,   . ,      ,    .

----------


## YUM

> -   ,  ?       ?


  -   ! 




> ...  70-           3 ,  - 4!


    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    ?


  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dinchik

> -   !


     ... , !    ?



> !


     ? ,   ,  . :Smilie: 



> 


 ,        . ,  ,     . :Smilie:

----------

> ... , !    ?
> 
>      ? ,   ,  .
> 
>  ,        . ,  ,     .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


 ? ,,....

----------

> !!! !!!  ,     . , -  ,  .


     ?

----------


## E.Maria

> ,        ,


    .  , ,           "" ,       .    , ..       .

   , !  :yes:   ... ...    , .

      -    ,   ,      ,     .

----------

> .  , ,           "" ,       .    , ..       .
> 
>    , !   ... ...    , .
> 
>       -    ,   ,      ,     .


!   !     , ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...      -    ,   ,      ,     .


  .
 - ! 
          ,      " "...
   ,  ,   . 
,         ...   - "  ". 
  . 
 - ,     . 
     ?       "   "  ? 
    ?    ?    " " ? 
 - ? 
,  - ?  :Wink:

----------


## 66

> .
>  - ! 
>      ?       "   "  ? 
>     ?    ?    " " ? 
>  - ? 
> ,  - ?


   .... :Embarrassment: ,      ,            ... :Confused:

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,   .


     ,   22 . :Big Grin:    ...

----------


## YUM

> ,   22 .   ...


()
-  -  _""_ -    .    ,     -  ... ! 
  ,   ,  ? :Wow: 
     .
  , 20   .  "1-" ,     . 
  . . 
   ,     .  
  " "    .. 
    ....
     ...  ""    :Embarrassment: 
    . 
 :Mocking: 
   ,  ...       ,   -     ... ..." "  :Redface: 

   ,      ,       ..
     .. ...    ,       . :Wink:     "".
 : ",     ?" 
     ,      ...
   : ",   ... "     ..
 ,       -    . 
   .
      .
, , ...
 :Wink:

----------

> : ",   ... "    ..
>  ,       -    .


*YUM*,     ?     :yes:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,     ?


     ... , ....
   . 
   , , .     .
    ,    .
 ,   - ,  .

         (    ,  .)
   ,    "   ".
,  ,  - ,        " ".
, " - "    .  , ,  - "    "...
 ,   .  " " .
  " " ? ,   .   4 .   . 
 .    ..... ,    .
    ,   ,   .
  -    ...... 
.  ""   .     ,    : 
-, ,       ,     ,        ,  
      ""
  .    -      .
  -   . 
  " " ,   ,    . ,    - ! 
   " "   ,      .
     ,   ,     ,  , 
 "      "...     ...  . 
,   ,   "  ".    ,        ""
   " "   ... 
,      ! 
    ,      " ",     . 
. 
        - ,  !      .  . 
,    .  ,    ,  ...
       , ... .   .
-  ,   " " ,      .
  ... ...
() 
  ..   ,     ...  ,    .
.    .  - ,  .
   ... - ?  ׸  (   :   , ,   !!! )
  . .    - !!!!  :Wink: 
 ,   ,       : ,    ? 
     , - !    -  !   ,      .
  .  ,        (  ?) 
 -   ... ... ,  ,      ,
             ...
...  .    ... ,      - .....  ? 
  ! 
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

    .  ... -     ...  ...
,  ...  ,     ""  . 
,      ,      ... 
       ?   . :Wink:

----------

:Mocking:  :Good:

----------


## E.Maria

*YUM*,  !  :Biggrin:    , ,   ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  !    , ,   ?


  ,  ,  ?  :Wink: 





> ,     ,      ..
>     .. ...    ,       .   "".
>  : ",    ?"


 :Wow:

----------


## E.Maria

> ,  ,  ?


 ,  .  :Mocking:

----------


## osfo

-       ,   -..., ,       ..

----------


## YUM

> -       ,   -..., ,       ..


   ! , , , ....? 
     ,  ...
  "" ,    - "" .
 -   .  -  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -       ,   -..., ,       ..


        .  !! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bl0geps

,           ,          ,              ,        ,          .

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ?

----------


## Dinchik

> .  !!


         .       . 



> ,           ,          ,              ,        ,          .


     . :Smilie: 




> ?


 .  .   , , , ..., . :Smilie:

----------


## osfo

> ! , , , ....? 
>      ,  ...
>   "" ,    - "" .
>  -   .  -  .


,  , ,    . .   ,      .  ,   ,    ,        (,  ( ))     ,  .      - ,   .     (, ,     etc.. ( ))   ,    ,     ,   , ... ,    (, ,    ,  etc.. ( )) . ,     .

----------


## YUM

> ,  , ,    . .   ,      .  ,   ,    ,        (,  ( ))     ,  .      - ,   .     (, ,     etc.. ( ))   ,    ,     ,   , ... ,    (, ,    ,  etc.. ( )) . ,     .


 :yes: 
()
    " (, ,     etc.. ( )"     ,    ...
   . ,       ,   -  ,  ... 
  ,       :Mocking:  :Mocking: 
 , ...   ...  -      :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> - ,   .


 !         ,     -    ,  , .      .    ,           .           "".

----------

> !         ,     -    ,  , .      .    ,           .           "".


           ? :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

> ?


    ,    "   ,       ?!!"

----------

> ,    "   ,       ?!!"


       !!!

----------


## osfo

...   ,  ? , ...      ,     .        ,  ,     "... , ,  ,      .   ,  , ,   .   -  ,    ."

----------

> ...   ,  ? , ...      ,     .        ,  ,     "... , ,  ,      .   ,  , ,   .   -  ,    ."


      ,           :Smilie:

----------


## 81

> ,     -    ,  , .


         ,      .      ?       ,    .    ,           ,     .

----------

> ,      .      ?       ,    .    ,           ,     .


  :Lol:

----------


## osfo

- ,  ...        (,          ),       ""  ,   ,         ,   , . ,  ,  ,    ,   , ....        .  ,    ,    ,    ,   ,           (  ).

----------

> - ,  ...        (,          ),       ""  ,   ,         ,   , . ,  ,  ,    ,   , ....        .  ,    ,    ,    ,   ,           (  ).


           ))            ))

----------


## osfo

"".    .

----------

> "".    .

----------


## osfo

,  ,   .   ,   ,   .     ,     , ,   , , ,   ...  , ,   .  ,     .

----------


## osfo

> 



, , ,   - !!!!  -   , ,    ..  , ,        ..., ...
  -     ,    -   ,    -  .    .     ,       ,  .   .  .

----------

> ,  ,   .   ,   ,   .     ,     , ,   , , ,   ...  , ,   .  ,     .


  :yes:

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## YUM

> ?


    !   :Wow: 
 , , ! 
,         -    . 
    ,     ...,  - ! 
  :  !...
 ! 
! 
     ,        . 
  - !      ,   ...   ! 
 ,  ,    ,      ...   :Frown:

----------

> ?


                          ! :Big Grin:

----------

** ,  ,  ,       ?     ,   ,  ,  ,      :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue: .    , ! )

----------

> ** ,  ,  ,       ?     ,   ,  ,  ,      .    , ! )


    ,      :yes:

----------


## duda

:yes:

----------

> 


  :yes: ?

----------


## 1977

,   ,          !  -         - , .       ,    ,  ,      (  ).  ..  .....     ,   " "    ...     ,   ,   ,  ...         - , ,  -     ,    ...    " "!!!       !!!     !!!  :Wow:     - ""       , ...        -   ,  ...   -  ,       (),     ...     ,       ...       ,            -  - ,  ,   -   ,      " "...

----------

> ,   ,          !  -         - , .       ,    ,  ,      (  ).  ..  .....     ,   " "    ...     ,   ,   ,  ...         - , ,  -     ,    ...    " "!!!       !!!     !!!     - ""       , ...        -   ,  ...   -  ,       (),     ...     ,       ...       ,            -  - ,  ,   -   ,      " "...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


  -    ?  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> - ""       , ...        -   ,  ...   -  ,       (),     ...


,     ... 
 ""  -  . ?    :   -     -  ?    
""      ,   (  !).       ( , ,   ...),    "   "    ,   ... 
׸   ?      (    )     "",     ... .   "       65",         ...
    ...          "  -"... 
-  ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
 , ,       - ,  .       .  -  ...
, -  ...  :Big Grin:     ...

----------


## osfo

> ,   ,          !  -         - , .       ,    ,  ,      (  ).  ..  .....     ,   " "    ...     ,   ,   ,  ...         - , ,  -     ,    ...    " "!!!       !!!     !!!     - ""       , ...        -   ,  ...   -  ,       (),     ...     ,       ...       ,            -  - ,  ,   -   ,      " "...


  , ,  (    ).  .    ,        -     ,    "",         ,        ,  ""   .     -     ""   .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,      .


        . :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,           (  ).


         .  :Frown: 



> ..., ...


.                 .  ,      !



> 


      .  : "   "



> ,


 .  .      ()  ? -     .           .     .             ,   -       .       . :Frown: 
    -  . "  ,       ,  ,     "

----------


## osfo

,      . ...   ...,       -   .      -    ,      ,          "" ...  , ,     ()      ,      ...  , "..  ..".

----------


## Dinchik

> -    ,      ,          "" ...


 ,          .          .       .

----------


## YUM

> -    ,      ,          "" ..


,    ,    :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ..  ,     ,    -  ,   .
,    ,         .  ! 
(     "", , ...)

----------


## Dinchik

> ,    ,


                  , , ,       :"  "

----------


## YUM

> , , ,       :"  "


   "" ? 
  ,     ,     ,          - !   -,    ,        ,          .  :Big Grin: 
,        ,  -  "" :    ..! 
 , ,      ,      ...

 ,    ,   ...
 :Frown:               -     :          ...
  ,   - ,  "..,      "   :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

> ,          .          .       .


"...    , -   .." )))

----------


## 1977

> 


    ? ?  :Wink: 




> -  ""


      -  , !  :Wink:      -      ?         ? ,   !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   !


 ,   -,   -  ,  -  !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ? ?


   -    .
( = , , )

----------


## 1977

> ,   -,   -


 , ,  !  :Wink: 



> -    .
> ( = , , )


  :Big Grin:        ,       8 ,     " ".    ,    ,        ,     ,   ... , -...     ,     ...    -    ...    , ... ,     - " , ..."  ,   -          -   ...     ,    ...   ...   ?

----------

> , ,  (    ).  .    ,        -     ,    "",         ,        ,  ""   .     -     ""   .


               !

----------


## 1977

> 


 :Wow:   ?  " "     ...

----------


## osfo

> !


   ?   ,    ..

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   ,     ,        - !   -,    ,


  ,             .  "    ,     "()       .      , ..        ,       ?   ,       .



> "...    , -   .." )))


  :Big Grin: 



> -      ?         ?


    ,    . :Big Grin: 



> ,   -,   -  ,  -  !!!


!   .



> -    .


    .     ...

----------


## 81

> ,             .


      .        ??    ,    ?   ,  !   .    .    ?    ,    ,  ,    .   "+"  "-",    ,    .   "+"  "+",  "-"  "-".       ?     .  .            .     (,  "+"  "+"  )      ,        ,      .

----------


## YUM

> .     ...


    ? ? 
!  !!!  :Mocking: 




> ,    .


 :Redface:        .....  ...




> ,


 ...    ,   "" ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ??


 , .    ,      .  -     (   ,..     ),  -          .



> "+"  "-",


 ,.



> ,    ,


    ,  ?




> (,  "+"  "+"  )      ,        ,


      ,    .            -.      .        .      ,     .      -  .

----------

> ...    ,   "" ?


 :yes:  -     :Wow: ,   -   :yes:      ,

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


     ,    -  .



> .....  ...


 .     . :Big Grin: 



> ...    ,   "" ?


  -,       ?

----------

> -  .


  -    ,   -  ,  , ,  ,    ,      ,   - " , ,   !" :Biggrin: 
 ,   ,       :yes:     ?

----------


## Dinchik

> -





> ,


.    - "" .      .     ?     ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   ,


, .

----------


## osfo

,   ...   (    --    ,  ,    ,    -     - , , ... ,   ,       .  ,   ,    ,  ""    ")?
       ,     ??!! -   ,     ,      ,       ,   -     ( ) .      ,       .(,    -    -  !  !    -    "".  ,      . ,  ,       . 
  ....     -      .  20      "  "  ..

----------


## osfo

> -    ,   -  ,  , ,  ,    ,      ,   - " , ,   !"
>  ,   ,          ?


 ???!!! !!!     -      ,       ,      ..

----------

> ???!!! !!!


 ,   ,      :yes:        ,    ,   ,       ,

----------


## osfo

> ,   ,            ,    ,   ,       ,


  ,     .      -      .     .      ,       "". (     ).     ,    ,     ,      .    - ...   ..

----------


## osfo

,   ..  .

----------


## 81

> ,     .


     .  ,   ,   ,   ,         .     , ,     .     .     ,      ?     ,    ,      .         ,             .

----------

> 


 ,        ,  ,     ,     ,     .

----------


## osfo

> .  ,   ,   ,   ,         .     , ,     .     .     ,      ?     ,    ,      .         ,             .


     ,         " " ..      ,     ,         .

----------


## 81

> ,   .. .


     ,     ,  .     ,     ,         .      ,       .     ,      .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   ,   ,   ,        .


        ,    . :Frown:         ,    . 



> ,      ?


    ,   .   ,          .   ,  .



> ,             .


  ,  . .           ?



> .


  ?     ,      ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## Andyko

,    ,   ,

----------


## Dinchik

> ,     ,  .


  ,  ,  ,  .      .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,    ,   ,


   ?  ,      ,     , ,  ,   ,      , ,   ,        ,    ,     ,   ,                .   ,         . :Smilie:

----------


## osfo

> ,    ,   ,


     ))))    )))       .

----------


## osfo

> ?  ,      ,     , ,  ,   ,      , ,   ,        ,    ,     ,   ,                .   ,         .


 ,  ,  !!!!!!!

----------


## 81

> ,      ,  ,   ,     .


  . ,   ,   .    ,        ,     "  "    .   ,       ,       ,   ,       ,   ,     .

----------


## Dinchik

-  .        ,   , ,   ,  .   -       (   ) :"    ?" : "".    ,      .       ?

----------


## gnews

> .





> ...


 
  ...
      ,
      .()





> ,

----------


## Dinchik

> .


   .       ,   ,    . :Smilie: 



> ,   ,     .


  .   ,   ,       .   .            ,    "".      ,  , , , .

----------


## 81

> ,      ,     , ,  ,   ,      , ,   ,        ,    ,     ,   ,                .   ,         .


  .     ?  ,       ,      .    ,     ,      ,     .

----------


## Dinchik

> 


      .      .



> ?


   ,   - ,  ,    .     ,    ,   .

----------


## 81

> .       ,   ,    .


,       , ? ..          .          ,  , , ,          , , .  .     , , ,    .

----------


## 81

> ,    ,   .


    .    ,  ,     .       ,   ,       ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ,       , ?


        .       .  : "   ,    ,    ."



> , , ,    .


.  ,    .   . :Big Grin: 




> ,  ,     .


?



> ,   ,       ?


?     .       .           .      ,  ,   .

----------


## 81

> .       .  : "   ,    ,    ."


,       ,         :yes:        .        .





> ?


     ?       ,   .     ,         ,     .

----------


## osfo

.      .

----------


## YUM

> .      .


   . .
 :Wow:

----------


## osfo

> . .


 .     -    ,    .

----------


## Dinchik

> .


    , ..

----------


## 81

> -    ,    .


   ,    .    " (-)"       ,      :Wink:

----------


## 81

> , ..


    -?     ?

----------


## osfo

> ,    .    " (-)"       ,


    ,   ,   .   ,      ,         ", ,       !???"  .      .  ,   , ,  ,         . ,     ,  , ,     -  .  ,     ,  ..     -     , ,         , ..    ,    ""   ... ,  ,      ?!       ,     ?? ,  ,      ,       57     ,     ,       ,       ...
    ..,    , ,      ,    ?        ?     ,     ,    .       , ,    , (,      ,      10 ),  ,     .    ,    .                       .. ,       ,  ,       ..

----------


## 1977

> ....


  :Big Grin:   :Smilie: 




> ,


   , ,    :Wink: 




> " , ,


   ...   !!! 



> ,             .


...   ...    ,      ...

----------


## osfo

- ,  ,     - !!!!
   !!!!    , ,       !!!      ??!!!         ,    ??!!!    ,    ?      ,       ?
      ,      .   ,      ,    ,         ,       .

 -   ..(         ) .       .    ,        .

         (((  ...

----------


## 81

> ((( ...


    .   ,        ,   .               .       .            .    ,   ,   .

----------


## 1977

> 


 :Wow: 
     ?  :Big Grin:  
*81*,     10   !   -,  ,  !!!        (   -   )      ,            ?      !    !

----------

*osfo*,       .  ,       ,      "",          ,  "" .
      ,    ,      .    ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

> !    !


,      .

----------


## 81

> ?


 .      .




> (   -   )


     .     .          ,     .              ,        .   ,     ,        ,       .       .         ,       .

----------


## osfo

. ,       ,     ,          .    ,       ,   .      .  ,       .
   ,        . ,      ,     ?   : "   ,    ".    ,  .   ,       .
  ... ,     ,         .

----------


## osfo

> *osfo*,       .  ,       ,      "",          ,  "" .
>       ,    ,      .    ,     .


 ,   ,    ,       ...      ,          ,     ,      .

----------


## gnews

.
  ,  ,  .      .

 ,  ,  ,  



> .


    .  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ... ,   , ,  ,         ....


    ,          !    - " ". 
  "  ",      .  .         .  
 -  ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ....


!!!! ( ...) :Greeting:

----------


## gnews

> "  ",      .  .


  .

----------

> . ,       ,     ,          .    ,       ,   .      .


_     ._  :Big Grin:       .




> ,       .


         . 




> ... ,     ,         .


     .    ,  ,  .       ,     .
      ,      ,  ,       .    ? 
     ,   ,    .       -    .

            -   .

----------

> ,   ,    ,       ...      ,          ,     ,      .


   ,  




> !!!! ( ...)


    ,   .  :Wow:

----------


## gnews

> ,      ,  ,       .


     . 

 ,     .

----------

> , ,


 :Wow:  :Bad:  ,    ?



> ...   !!!


-, -

----------

> .


     .




> ,     .


 .     .

:    ,        .
  "   ,     ..." (, .  )

----------


## echinaceabel

> !!!! ( ...)


*            , ,  * :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> ,      .


 ,    ,  -   ,    ....     ,     ( )...    ,          ...   -   ,    ...           ....   ,              ... ,     ,         .  ,        -  ,             (       ),       ,     . 



> -    .


  ,   .     ,          ,           ,               ...



> 


   ,     ?    ,       ,        ?




> 


    !

----------


## 1977

> ,    ?


,       , -, -, -...     ... 



> 


! ...  :Wink:

----------


## Dinchik

> osfo,       .  ,       ,      "",          ,  "" .
>       ,    ,      .


  .      - ,   .     .            .    ,   .  ,  ,         ,   ,    ,    .     ,   : "    ?"     ,      ,   ,      : "      ,    ?"    ,   ,      .        ,         .  , ,  -   ( ), - ,       ,     .      .        ,   .



> ,     .
>       ,      ,  ,       .    ?


,  -     .  :Frown:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,        .


..        , ,  -  -   :" ,       !  !"

----------


## osfo

> _     ._       .
> 
> 
>          .


 ...  ,        : "   " )))) ,   ?!  :Embarrassment: 

       , ,   ,   ...      ,    , -     , , , ,  ,          ,      " ", "  ".      ,    ,    ...    ,   ""  .   ,      : ", , ...     ".   ...
   ,   -    .    ,      ,      ,     .    ,  ,  ,   , "",     "  ?!   ?!   ??!!!".   ,      ,   ,     ,           ,         .    ,    ,  -     ,        .      ,    -     ,  -      .          , ,   , ,   ,       .
    ,    ....      ,    ,           . 
      "",      ,          .          ,      .

----------


## 1977

> - ,   .


 :yes:  ,       :Smilie: 



> ..        , ,  -  -   :" ,       !  !"


 :Good:

----------


## 81

> ,       , -, -, -...     ...


    "  ",     " "?     ,         " "

----------


## Dinchik

> " "


   .    ,       .

----------


## 1977

> " "


 ? , ,    .       ,         .

----------


## YUM

> .    ,       .


   :    -  !  :Wink: 
   "".




> ,         .


 , ... "     ,   ,   " -     ...
       " ".         .
      " ".     120,   .    ""    , 
   ""  .
  " ".    -90/60/90   ! ! 
    ,          - .    ...    ... 
 ,    ,          "  ". 
 -   !!!  :yes:

----------


## 81

> ? , ,    .       ,         .


 " "     ,   , , ,    ...        "" "",   ,   ,         ! ,  ,     ,     ,     . ,         ,      "   ".    ,          .

----------


## Dinchik

> "".


     ? :Smilie: 



> -90/60/90   ! !


,  ,      " !" ,    25   .  ,  ,      .        - ,   .        .  ,  .   -  ?



> -   !!!


   .    ,     ,   .

----------


## 81

> .    ,     ,   .


-     .     ,    170    130 .       .     .             ,      .              ,     .

----------


## YUM

> ... ,  ,      .        - ,   .        .  ,  .   -  ?


  "".  - .         .  ,    -    ! 
     ... ...     . 
, ,   ""    .  -   ,   .
    . " ".    - ,  ,  ... 
      , " "   -     0,5. ..   .
  , !         .  ,  .       . 
......  ,,  !    - .

----------

> *            , ,  *


*_,  ,  
           ,     ..._*




> .      - ,   .     .        ,         .  , ,  -   ( ), - ,       ,     .      .        ,   .


   ,           .
     ,   .                   .




> ..        , ,  -  -   :" ,       !  !"


  ,        .  :Smilie:         .

   ,         ,  ,      .      ,    ,   .
**        . 

  ,   ,           .

----------

> .  ,    -    ! 
>      ... ...     . 
>  ,  .       . 
> ......  ,,  !    - .


       . .
         .    .
    ,        .

----------


## 1977

> .


    " "!  :Wink:  



> ,   ,


,   , ...   ,   ? ?  :Wink: 



> 


   ,     "  ",     ,   ,     (   ).     -          (   )          ,            .    ?  .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,           .


   .       ?        .     -      . 



> ,        .


  ?   ? 




> ,         ,  ,      .


 -,     ? 




> .


,       ,    ,     .



> ,   ,           .


,        .           .
 .         : " ,  ,    ."   : "  ,     .    ? "   : ",, ?   ,  "



> . .


  .    ,   .



> ,   ,     (   ).


      ,    ,  . 



> "  "


   ,      ,     .

----------


## osfo

- , ,        ?   ,    "" ,   .          ?   ,   ,  -  -,    " ".                 ?    ,       ? 
    ""    ...  ,  " " ,  ,          .        .. "..     ..", "..    .." -    , ,  ,     ...      ....",  ..."   ))))).
  ,  .... ,    ..

----------

> " "!


  ,      "   "   :Big Grin: 




> ,   , ...   ,   ? ?


   (1977, Dinchik, osfo),   .     .  :Wow: 




> ,     "  ",     ,   ,     (   ).


 , ""     ,       .  :Smilie: 




> -          (   )          ,            .


            .          .




> -,     ?


   . 




> ,       ,    ,     .


 **     .       .




> ,      ,     .


    ,         ... __ 




> ,       ?


 ???     .   .           ,   .  :Big Grin: 




> ...  ,  " " ,  ,          .


  ,   ...    ...        ,       ...   ...  ,      .       .    ",    .      ."




> ....",  ..."   ))))).


 ...    ...      ... "   " ()




> ,  .... ,    ..


"   !!!" () 
     ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> , ""     ,       .


,    .         .        .      ,     -  . ,   . (         :Smilie: )



> .


 , , -,   ,    .



> .


 , .  ,             ,       . ,    ,  ,  ,    -    ,   .      .        . 



> .


   ,          ,    .



> 


     ? :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ",  ..."   ))))).


 :EEK!:     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -          (   )          ,            .


,   -? :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> -?


 , ? ()  :Smilie:    -  ?     ,      (   ) -  -   23 .     14 ...  :Wow:            -...  ,   ?   ?   ,       10-14  (   30 )  !

----------


## osfo

. , , ????   ... ,  ...      ,    ,   .  ,           -   -  -  ..      , ""  .      ,   ,    -    (   ).             -      ,       - ,   ,  ,   ...        ,  , ,  -   ??   ,    , ,        ,   " "??      ,     ,       .        ,         ))) , ,    ,           ....., ,      ??? 

,           ,  "  ,    ...".            ,  
"    
   ,
  ,   ,
    "

     , -      ,     ,     ...

----------


## osfo

,  ,   .,          ,   ,    ,     ,         ,       ,           ... ,  ,    ,        ,        .

----------


## osfo

> ?


     ,      ...   ....  ,    ,   .         ,          ,          ,     ...    - 30  ,    ,       ,    ,        ,  ,       ,    ,        ,    ... ,       ,  " "     .     "  ", ,  ,     ,   ,   ,   ,  ,  , , ..

----------


## 81

> 23 .     14 ...           -...  ,   ?   ?   ,       10-14  (   30 )  !


   ,  ,    .  ,       ?  ,   , ,   .   ,  14   , ,  .     .

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,    .  ,       ?  ,   , ,   .   ,  14   , ,  .     .


*81*,       :Mocking:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  ,     ,   ,   ,   ,  ,  , , ..


...   : "  ..",   !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   -?


,         ? 
   ,  ,       ,            14    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

> ...   : "  ..",   !


 !      .  ,  ,   , . , ,    ,   -   -  ,   ... .    ,      ..   , ,  ,         ...   ,   ,     )))   ,  ,         ?!   - ...    ..

----------

,     ,    



> , -      ,     , ...


  ,  .      . 




> ,    ,     ,         ,


    ,  :Wow:   -  ,   :Good:        ...

----------


## Dinchik

> 14


  .  14 .          :Smilie:  ( ,     - )

----------

> !      .


   .       .   ,  ().




> .  14 .          ( ,     - )


  ,  . 

_:    ,   -        .    ._

----------


## 81

> 14 .


   1000   ""  .      .   - .    14 000      "".

----------


## osfo

> 1000   "".      .   - .    14 000      "".


 ???     ,  (    ):
 ,  1 ,     (   -?),  

1. + +   ~ 4 
2.     20*2 /*21=840
3.   1  
4.     300/ (   ,      ) *30  9 

: 160   - .
    ?
 - .
 - , .

----------


## osfo

> 1000   ""  .      .   - .    14 000      "".


,   ,  ...

----------


## 81

> ???     ,  (    ):
>  ,  1 ,     (   -?),  
> 
> 1. + +   ~ 4 
> 2.     20*2 /*21=840
> 3.   1  
> 4.     300/ (   ,      ) *30 9 
> 
> : 160   - .
> ...


-     ,  4 000 .       ,      .    ,         ,   .    ,  .    ,        .  .             .  ,       ,      ,        . 
 :   ,    ,   ,  .  ,      ,        .

----------


## osfo

> :   ,    ,   ,  .  ,      ,        .


,     ... 23!!!!!!!!!!!     ...          ...     ,     ..

 ,           , ,  ,    ,  ,   ( ) -     -   ..... ,   ,   - .  , .     ,   ..

----------


## 81

> - .  , .     ,   ..


  ?     .  11 ,   4 ,   5 .   24  -  .    .       ,    ,        . 




> ,     ..


      .       ,        .     ,      .          -,      ,   .

----------


## osfo

, , ,     ,      8  (,  9)   3 . ,      .  -   -   .        .       1 .

----------


## 1977

> ,  ,    ,        ,        .


    -         "-" -         . ( -     ). !

----------


## 81

*osfo*,     9- ,   14-15 , + 4  ,  18-19   +  5 - 5,5 .  23-24 .   ?         - .   .       .         ,    .    .

----------


## 1977

> - .


    .     ,     -,       30,       .      ...

----------


## 81

> ...


 ,   ,   - .      .       ,    ,   .         - ,   ,    .                 .

----------


## osfo

> ,   ,   - .      .       ,    ,   .         - ,   ,    .                 .


  ,  ,      , ,   ,   ,     -   , ,   , ,   ..      .   ,  ,       .. (           ( ,   )).  ,     ,      .         ,      ,    ,      .... ,    ,       (        ),  ,    .        .

----------

> ,  .... ,    ..





> - , .


      .  ,     .

----------

> -         "-" -


,   ,     .   ,   ,     ?        ,       ,            ?     ,       .  :Wow:

----------


## 81

> ,     ,      .         ,      ,    ,      .... ,    ,       (        ),  ,    .        .


  ,   ,               ,    . 
    ? , .       ,     .            ,    ?       .

----------


## osfo

> .  ,     .


, : 
1).  ,                (,   ) 
2).     " "..  ,           ,         ,    ,  . 
2.1)         .
3).            (       ,    ,  ),                 ..

,    ,  . 
Quod erat demonstrandum.

----------


## osfo

> ,   ,               ,    . 
>     ? , .       ,     .            ,    ?       .


,      .   ,     ,      .         ...  .

----------

> ,    ,  .


 .      .
        ,       .       ,   .
 , dicipimur specie recti.

----------


## YUM

> .  ,     .


,  .  :Wink:

----------

> , .


 ?    ,     ,     ,   .         ?
   ,  ,    ""?      ,        .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


 :Mocking:

----------

> ,       , -, -, -...


  :yes:        ...       :Embarrassment: 





> ,       ,    ,     .


 :Wow:         ?
       ,  701, 706  710 -   :Wink: 
 !  ,     ,       - ,    "" ,      ,             .          ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


! :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> Quod erat demonstrandum.





> , dicipimur specie recti.


     (  ) :Smilie: 




> 


  , .         . :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


,    , .    .     ,   -    .     ,    (    ).  .   ,    ,    ,     ,     ,  , "" -           .     .    .   ,    . :Frown:

----------


## osfo

> (  )


d*E*cipimur ...,   , d*E*cipimur ...    .

----------


## osfo

,    ,             ...

----------

> d*E*cipimur ...,   , d*E*cipimur ...    .


     ,  erare humanum est.




> ,    ,    ,     ,     ,  , "" -           .


      - ,      ,   ,     .




> .    .   ,    .


 ,      .              .

----------

,     .  :Wow: 




> .





> :	   ?
>         :	   - ?  , ,         ,   ;    . ,    .
>       :	 !
>         :	 ,     ,    .
>       :	  ,  ?
>         :	  .
>       :	   - !  ! -  !
>         :	  , -  ,   ;           ,           .
> ..





> .
>      .
>   ,    ,
>   . , , , ?
> 
>  ,  .  ,   .
>       .
>        ,
> ,  ,    .
> ...





> ,    ,            ,   ,     :    , , ,     .        !
> _  ._

----------


## osfo

> ,  erare humanum est.


Docendo discimus.

----------

> ,   -    .


   ,       ,    ,    :Frown: 




> ,   ,     .


 :yes: 
       ,           .




> (    )


*Dinchik*,

----------


## Dinchik

> ,           .


- ,      ,          .     :      ,      .   -  .  -  .         : "  ,   ?        !"  : "    ".     : "    .     ."    : "  ,    !"  :            .  ,       ,    ,    . 
   ?   ,    ,                . 
   ,           .       ,      ,   -  ,   . ,   ,     ,   ..     ? ,   ?   ,            -  .    ,      .

----------

> ?   ,    ..


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,
>    ,   .
>  !     ,
>    .
>  ?! ,   
>   ,   .
>    ,
>    .
> 
> ...


.

----------


## ZeNuS

,        ,      ,      1-         )

----------


## olesua

,      .    ""...  :Smilie:

----------


## DoradoS

,       )   . ,    ,     . ,       ,     ,      .

----------


## Cvetta

,            .   ,        -      )))

----------


## Srg

, " ,   "...  , 
 :    -
:    
   ...:-)
   ,      ..:-),       (  ...:-)),     ,     ...     ,          ...:-)

----------


## Dinchik

> ,          ...:-)


    .

----------


## Srg

,   ,   ,  ,     ,  ,  ,   ,        :-)     ,   ,      ...:-)

----------


## CaT-CaT

100% - ,   " "  . 
            .

----------


## Srg

,  ,    100,    1000...,        1%,          ...:-),   ,   ...:-)

----------


## gnews

> 


          ,    .

----------


## CaT-CaT

> ,    .


  :Wow:

----------


## Srg

,   WiFi (www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2jtpWxE4Yo) :-)

----------


## Dinchik

- .   Skipe      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## bars21310

> -      ,  -    ,       .


 -      .,  ,     ,    .
,          .

----------


## bars21310

[QUOTE=-1;53350343] ,    - ? 
     ,       .      -   . ..   !

      ,      ......
             ?       , .

----------


## bars21310

> ,   -   (  )         ,     ,        -  .               ,         .  ?! ...   -  ,  , , ,    !     !


!

----------


## Dinchik

> ,     ,       -  .


..      ""  ""?       ,      ,   .   ? ,  ,         ,   ? , . ,       ,         / /    ,    .  ,         .   ,  ,    .      -       .   ,   ,      , ,   . ..     ,                     ,       ,   .     ,      . , ,     .           .    ,   .. ..      ,        ,   .      , ..          ,       .       ,              -    .   . 



> -  ,  , , ,    !


    .

----------


## bars21310

Dinchik,        . ,  ,       .

----------


## 1977

,            -       :Frown:

----------


## Srg

,      ,    ,   ,    " ",      ...:-)

----------


## .

2009  29 . .  , ,"  ",  //,   ,   ?

----------


## Srg

:-),  ,       ,    ...  "...     ,    "  ""..:-),        ,   ....      ,     ,  ....,  ,    ,     .. ..    (,   ..)   ,        " "..:-)

----------


## .

.    - --.  -

----------


## Srg

...:-)
p   p p :
p = (  / )

pp:
1. :
 - .
 - .
  p,    ,     :  - !!!
 ..

----------


## Dinchik

> :  - !!!


   ,    ()   ,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,    ()   ,     .


  - ! 
 -    :Stick Out Tongue:   , -! 
    !   ,     ,     -   !!! 
, ! 
  -  !!!  :Mocking:

----------


## .

> -  !!!


 ?

----------

> ?


 :yes:   * -     *

----------


## 1990

. .

----------

> . .


     ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


 . -        .      ,       ,        ,    50    .

----------

> . -        .      ,       ,        ,    50    .


    ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


 ?         ,          ?            .

----------

> ?         ,          ?            .


         ?     :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> ?


   !  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


  :Wink:

----------

> !


  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


. 



> 


, .    ,    .      .   ,  .      .      ,   . -    , -   .   .  .     ,   ,     ,  ,     .

----------


## Dinchik

> 


    .   ,         ?       , ,     .            ,   ,       .  ,     ,      .

----------

,         ? 

    !    :Big Grin:   :Wow:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


     ?  ?         ,   ?

----------

> ?  ?         ,   ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> 


  !  :Wink:    ,    "",    " ",   ...   ... ...

----------

> !    ,    "",    " ",   ...   ... ...


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


  .      .

----------

, ,              :yes:

----------

> , ,

----------


## 1977

> , ,


 - 99,9999%!!!

----------

> - 99,9999%!!!


    99,9999% :Big Grin:          .      :yes:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


     ,    ,   . :Big Grin: 



> .


    ,     - ,    .    .

----------


## Dinchik

> 


       .           .        .  ,     ,  .        ,          ,      ?     , ,     ,           . :Big Grin:

----------

> 


    (  ),       .     .

----------

> (  ),       .     .


 ,  ,    ?    ,   -   -

----------

> .           .        .  ,     ,  .        ,          ,      ?     , ,     ,           .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,


 :Big Grin:    :
"   .     ,  ,       .  ,  .  - ,  - . ,   ,    .     : "    ,    ..."  :Smilie:  
    ,  ,       -   ,   ,    ...   ... ...      :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  ,       -   ,   ,    ...   ... ...


    .  ,  ,     .      -       .                  ,       ,     .  ,       , ,         ,   . ,   ,  , 



> 


  .    .  :Big Grin:

----------

:Speaking:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


   !!!  :Wink:  :Big Grin:     !!!   !!!  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


!




> !!!    !!!   !!!


!
              ,          . :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> 


 :Big Grin:     ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


  ?  ,   ,    ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


  :Wink:

----------

> 


 ,     :yes:         -      :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   ,    ,


.           ,   . :Big Grin:

----------

""      ... :Smilie: 
          - .    :Smilie:

----------

> .           ,   .


--, .      ,                     .             .      ,      - ! :Big Grin:

----------

** ,   ? :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> 


   ...       :Wink: 




> 


      !  :Wink: 



> ?


,  ,   ...  :Big Grin: 



> 


    -     :Wink:

----------

> ,   ?


 :Wow:          ? :Hmm: 




> !


  :yes: 



> ,  ,   ...


  ,  ,  -   :Blush:   :Smilie:

----------

> -


 ,   ,       ?  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


 .     :Wink: 




> 


 ""  :Wink: 



> 


 :Big Grin:     ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


        ,        . :Smilie: 




> ,   ,       ?


     ? ,   ,    ,          .

----------


## 1977

> ,


   !  :Wink:      ""    - ,  ...   ,       :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

> ""    - ,  ...


       "",    ""

----------


## 1977

> 


 :Smilie:     ))))))))))))) ,  ))))))))

----------


## Dinchik

> ,


    ?   ?     -   . :Big Grin: 



> 


 ,    .



> .


       :  ,  ,  ,  ...   ?     ,   : " ,    !"



> ,      - !


 !  . ,        ,      ?



> ...


   . :Big Grin: 



> -


, .         .



> "",





> ))))))))))))) ,  ))))))))


 ?     .       ,     . ,  ,      . :Big Grin:

----------

> ,        ,      ?


       ,      .   -      -     ,      .




> .


 ,    ""    




> ?     .


  !     :yes:        ,       :Big Grin: 




> 


    ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,    ""


 :Big Grin:   , ...  :Wink: 




> ,


 :Smilie:       ...  :Big Grin:           ,     ...  :Smilie:  



> 


            ,  ...  -      , ..   ...      ? ?  :Wink:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,      .   -      -     ,      .


  ?      ,    ,  .  -  ,     .    ,      ?



> ,    ""


..  ,      ? :Big Grin: 



> 


     ,       ,      ,   . :Big Grin: 



> ,


     ,   .         ,  ,  . 



> ,     ...


  .  2    ,     .  ,  1 ,         .  :Big Grin:      ,       .   .          ,   .  :Big Grin:     .    .  , ,    ,    ,    .   -       .  , , . :Frown:

----------


## 1977

> , , .


 :yes:

----------

> ,    ,


  :Big Grin:    - ,   )))




> ..  ,      ?


!  .     .    -   




> ,


  :yes: 




> ,   .


     ,      -?




> , ,    ,    ,    .


     ,   ,     ,              .




> -       .


  :yes:      ,            .




> , , .


 




> -      , ..   ...


    ""      ?

----------


## Dinchik

> - ,   )))


 , .      ,     . . :Big Grin: 



> -


        ,      . :Big Grin: 



> 


  .        .       ,  , ""    , ,  .    - . :Big Grin: 



> ,      -?


   ,      ,       ,        .



> ,   ,


   ,    .      .



> .


 . :Wow: 



> ,            .


,     - ,     .



> ""      ?


  .   ,  .         ,  ,   2        .  : "    ?"        : ",   ? :Wow: "     .

----------

> 


  ,       .                 .




> ...


  :Frown: 




> 


  - ,          :Smilie: 




> .


      ,     3-   ,     ,      " " :Big Grin: 



> 


 




> -


   ,     ,     -  .     :Wink: 




> 


   ,        ,      / ))

----------


## Dinchik

> ,


  ? :Wow: 



> 


    ? ,     ,  ?



> ,     3-   ,     ,      " "


    ,  ,    .     ,   3   .      .



> 


    ,   ""   -  .



> ,     ,     -  .


    ,     /. :Big Grin: 



> ,        ,      / ))


  ,     ,          ?

----------


## 1977

> ?


     ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


  ,  




> ,  ,


     ,   -

----------


## Dinchik

> ,


   ,   .     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   -


, .   ,       .

----------

> ?


 ,  .




>

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  .


 !  ?  ?



> 


 .              ///. , ,   ,     .

----------

> 


   100   :Wink:

----------

http://denis-borisov.com/brak-kak-sdelaka.html :yes:

----------


## FinanceMan

,     ,    .   ,   . ,   -      :yes:

----------

> ,     ,    .   ,   . ,   -


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .   ,   .

----------


## PeterNovik

--   ,        ,      . ,   ,  , ,    ,  .   ,  ,     ,        .      ,  ,        ,   - .

----------

> --   ,        ,      . ,   ,  , ,    ,  .   ,  ,     ,        .      ,  ,        ,   - .


  :Hi:                     ,   .   :yes:

----------


## 1977

> ,   .


,    :
1. ,  (),     ..
2.   (   ).
 1 ,      -   ,    ...

** ,  ,        ?  :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> 


 


> ,   .


 . 
   -   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


    .     ,        ,       .

----------

** ,  ,        ?  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

      !!!      ,        ... :Playboy:

----------


## Dinchik

> !!!      ,        ...


,       . :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

>

----------

> ,       .


            ...     :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> ...


..      ?    ?   ,      ?        ,       :Big Grin:

----------

> ..      ?    ?   ,      ?        ,


  :Grenade:   :Smilie:     " "    ?

----------


## Dinchik

> 


       .  :Big Grin:   ,     ,         ,     ,     .        ,   .

----------

> .   ,     ,         ,     ,     .        ,   .


    !!!     :Lupa:

----------

[QUOTE=Dinchik;54514903]       .  :Big Grin:  

 :Gentelmen:   :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> 


 :Stick Out Tongue:    ,  -   ,   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  ,    ... "  ...      " () -         :Wink:

----------

,    ... 

    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> !!!


 ,  ? :Wow: 



> 


  .       ,  .   . ,     .   .      .

----------


## 1977

> .


 :Stick Out Tongue:   ,      :Wink:

----------

> ,  ?
> 
>   .       ,  .   . ,     .   .      .


    ? :Stick Out Tongue:                  ,                  ! :yes:   :Redface:             ?    ?

----------

> ,


     .   ,    ,     .      "     (   ,         )",       ...   :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


  .        ,   ,       ,     . 



> !


   ?         .



> ?


   ?    . 



> 


    .

----------

?    . 

-   :Wink: --

----------


## Dinchik

> --


   ,     ,  ,     , ,   ,     ,  ,              ,      ,   . .    -    .

----------

> ,     ,  ,     , ,   ,     ,  ,              ,      ,   . .    -    .


      ? :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ?


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


 -,    ?     ,  .   .      ,       .  ,     .     .  -         ,     ,    ///// / /   /    . -     ,      .     ?              (    ).  ,         ,     .  ?  ,    ,    . .

----------

,  .   . 

   ?

----------

,     . 

 :Smilie:

----------

-         ,     ,    ///// / /   /    . -     ,      .     ?              (    ).  ,         ,     .  ?  ,    ,    . .[/QUOTE]

     ,    ,   ,          ,          ?                :yes:        .             ,  ,  , ,    ? :Big Grin:

----------

**    Dinchik         :Smilie:                     ?

----------


## 1977

> ?


  :Wink: 
 .   ...

,       
  ,     
 ,    
   ,   .

      .


   ,     !
     :   
׸    , -   ?

,      ,
   ,       
  -,

   ,  ,       !


   ,     !
     :   
׸    , -   ?

, ,    ,  
     , - ,    
 ,    , 
      ,    
    ,       !

 :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE=1977;54518131]     :Wink: 
 .   ...

    ?     :Loved in:

----------


## 1977

> ?


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,    ,   ,          ,          ?


.




> 


?    ?    ,    .     ,   .



> .


 .




> 


-,   -   .        / /  ,    ...
-,        ,     , , , // , , ,  .......             ,   (   -    ).          .



> 


 .         .     ?      . :Big Grin: 



> , ,


-,       . -,  ,     .   .



> ?


  .           .     ,   .   ,     //........   .        ,         .     -  ,    ,       ,  -    ,    .    ,  .



> ?


 ?   . :Big Grin:

----------

Dinchik,             ! :Frown:

----------


## Dinchik

> Dinchik,             !


   . :Big Grin:    ,    .    ,        .

----------

> .   ,    .    ,        .


    ?           :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


   -    . ..  -    .   . ..  ,    3        ,      .

----------

> -    . ..  -    .   . ..  ,    3        ,      .


  :yes:           !       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


     . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> !


 :Stick Out Tongue:      ?  :Wink:    ...  :Wink:

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


  .    .

----------

> .


               ?           :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


 ,   ,   . :Big Grin:

----------

,        -.

----------


## 1977

> -.


 :Stick Out Tongue:  ,  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,        -.


  :yes:  **

----------


## Dinchik

> 


  ,       ?     ? :Big Grin:

----------

> ,       ?     ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Wisp85

,   ,   !   ,    ,    =)

,  .  (      -           ,         ,   ,  /,    ),   ,   ,  -  "",   , ,  ,         , ,       , ,  ... 
,       =) 

      " "   "     - ",                 -  ?      /  .                ,    ,   ,         ,                ,      =)

        ,    ,  ,           . ,       "   ?   ..."          "  ",     "" . 

          ,           ,    ,          -  -   (    ),             ...

   " ",      :   (),   , ,     -           ,    , , , ,   ,  ,   ,         ,             ,            "  ,   , -",   ... 
       ,      ,         ?

      ,     ,    ,           , , .         ,         ,       ,   "   ,     "  ,         /,          ...             ,   .
   ...          ,  .       ,          "     ",    ,   ,               ...
         ,       ,  ...

  ,  osfo,     ,      (      ))),         ...  ... ...          "  "...      ,      "  "...  ,

----------


## Srg

..:-) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSQp1P8GUGA

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  osfo,     ,      (      ))),         ...  ... ...         "  "...


  ,       ,    ,    .

----------


## Wisp85

> ,       ,    ,    .


  -           ,           ,    ...   ,       , ,        -   ,

----------


## saigak

!      5,5  ?      ...,   . .. :Wow:

----------

> ...


  :Smilie:

----------


## Srg

,    ""  , " (/)",   ,    ,     ,      ,     ,      ,      ......:-)

----------

*Srg*, ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Srg

"...  ,  ..." :-)

----------


## Dinchik

> -           ,           ,    ...   ,       , ,        -   ,


   . 



> ,     ,


     ?

----------


## Wisp85

> . 
> 
>      ?


            ??    -        =)

,   =))

----------


## Wisp85

> !      5,5  ?      ...,   . ..


   ,    =))

----------


## Wisp85

> ,    ""  , " (/)",   ,    ,     ,      ,     ,      ,      ......:-)


  ""   ,  , ,  ,          ,   =))

----------


## Wisp85

:     " "   ,              ,      -      ...   =)

----------


## Dinchik

> ??


 ,    ,      .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   =))


-  ,      ,   .

----------


## 1977

> !      5,5  ?


 :Big Grin:       ,   ,   -   :Wink:    !!!   !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Srg

,      ,    ,    ,   (),   ,    ,     ...     -...    ,    ...   ..    ,     , "  "   ,   -     ,    ...   ,     ,          , ..   -  ,       ... ..      ,   ""    ,      ,  ...     ,        ,      ,         -

----------


## 1977

> 


?  :Wink:

----------

:Hmm:   :yes:

----------


## Dinchik

>

----------

> 


...        ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ...        ?


      ?   .     .

----------

> ?   .     .


  :Smilie:   - ,   -  ,   -    :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> - ,   -  ,   -


  .     / .   .     ,     .    ,            .    ,     ?

----------


## Srg

""(...   )    ,  ,    ...    ,             ?

----------


## 1977

> ?


 :Big Grin:      -    ,          ,     ,     ,  .         ,       ...   :Wink:    ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ""(...   )    ,  ,


.      ?  .



> ,             ?


  .      ,  ,     ,       .         .        ,     ,    .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   ...


           !     ,     ,   !    ,      . :Big Grin:

----------


## Srg

-       ,  -   ...   ...      ,   (  ...  ..)    " .."         ...      (       )...    ,     " "...:-)

----------


## Dinchik

> ...      ,   (  ...  ..)    " .."


,    -  ,       . :Frown:   ,  ,  ,  ,             ,          .     .     1000 ,         1001.

----------


## Srg

, ... "    ...        " :Smilie: ,      ... ..         ... :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> ...


...  ... ()  :Stick Out Tongue:    ?  - "   ?  ?"  :Wink:  -      "      "  :Wink:

----------

> !     ,     ,   !    ,      .


   Dinchik :Wink:        ,    ,   ,  ,  ,       ,    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:    1

----------


## Srg

,         ,     ,  , ,    (    ,   ...)...     , "  "(   ),       ,      ,        ,             ...:-)

----------


## 1977

...  :Big Grin:  ,      ,    ?  :Wink:  



> ,    ,   ,  ,  ,       ,


 ?         ,     ...    ,     ,      ?   ,  ... , ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> 1


  . :Big Grin:

----------


## Le

.    ,     .

----------


## 1977

> 


?  :Wink:

----------


## Le

.       ,     .  .

----------


## 1977

> .


 :Stick Out Tongue:       ()...  :Wink:

----------


## Le

?)
      , .

----------


## 1977

> ?)


  ? ,      .    - ,      ,   ,       ,  



> .  .


 . ,   ,  ,   , -  .. ,   ,  ,  ,      ,   .

----------


## Srg

,   (     ?)     ,       ,   (      (   , ))   ...

----------


## Dinchik

> ...


   .      .    "",   .

----------


## Le

.        .      .

----------


## Le

.

----------


## 1977

> 


 :Stick Out Tongue:         ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Le

> ...


  .             ?       . )))

----------


## 1977

> ?       .


  :Wink:             ...  :Wink:      ,         - ...

----------

> 


   ,        




> ...


   -,    -  -   / 




> ,         - ...


        ,        /

----------


## Srg

> .


 ,           ,       ,    (  " ",   ,   ..),    ,   ,    -  ,          ,      ..:-)

----------


## Dinchik

> .


   ,     ,    . 



> . )))


  ?

----------


## Le

> ?


      ?

----------


## Wisp85

-    ,     ... , , , ,   ..   "   " =))        ...

     ""      ,                 ,  ,   =)    
       ""   "ϸ :  ":
 -      ,           ,   ,   -,       ""    ,        : 
-    ?!
-  
-    !!
-   ,  ,   -  ...

          ,     ... =)

----------


## vakol

-  ,

----------

,    ,    ,   ,   :Smilie: )

----------


## 1977

> ,


   ?   -   ?

----------


## .

!!!!   , ,  "   "!!       ""!

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,  "   "!!


,  ...    -     :Big Grin: "" ...

----------


## Srg

...:-),   " ",  " .",    ( ...)...    ...,     ( )...       "   ,    ..." :-),     ,    ...:-)

----------


## Dinchik

> ""!


   ,      . :Big Grin:   ,  .

----------


## YUM

> !!!!   , ,  "   "!!       ""!


,      !

(  :      ... :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## bars21310

.   ,     ,   .         ,      .     .

----------


## gnews

> ,      !


  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,      !
> 
> (  :      ...)


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :No-no:

----------


## YUM

> 


 ,   ,      ? 
,              ?  :Mocking:

----------

> ,   ,      ? 
> ,              ?


  :No-no:

----------

> .   ,     ,   .         ,      .     .


  ,    ?

----------


## YUM

.         ...
-    ...
   ,     64.6%  -! 
   ? (  ,   ...)

----------


## Vakavaka

,

----------


## CaT-CaT

:Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,


  -  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

** -   .
   -  ,  ,    .
      ,  ,  .

----------


## Kaufen

"- ,    !
-    ?
-    !"

----------


## PetrNom

,          ....

----------


## anna19810921

,      .   ,

----------


## annasviridoova

,    ,  .     ,    ,    .

----------


## Fraxine

,    ,     ,        .     : " ,     "".      .       ,        .




> ,


 ?       .

, ,   ,      (   -,     ).       ,   ,    .

----------


## CaT-CaT

,      "" )))

----------


## Mabel

.  ,     ,       ,     .     ,       .

----------



----------


## k***ll

.

----------

